# Help sexing Green Terror



## Username69 (Feb 4, 2020)

Recently bout a green terror, was hoping for a male but i think i might have a female, what do you guys think


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I think you are correct, it appears to be female. Although not all the indicators are there, most important is the breeding tube, which is clearly female.


----------



## Username69 (Feb 4, 2020)

Yeah i couldnt really make up my mind , but the breeding tube and shape stood out to me, I guess im off to the store. Will post pics of what im going to purchase


----------



## Username69 (Feb 4, 2020)

Got a hold if this Guy. He needs a little love but he'll be looking good in no time, *** already seen him put up displays with his fins towards the female GT, so thats a good sign that hes feeling good in my tank i guess


----------



## Username69 (Feb 4, 2020)

The couple


----------

